# Husband of pregnant 12 year-old bride charged with sex offences



## barryqwalsh (Mar 31, 2015)

A 12 year-old girl who married a man in an Islamic ceremony in NSW's Hunter Valley has been found to have had an ectopic pregnancy.


http://www.kidspot.com.au/husband-o...&utm_content=recent&utm_campaign=sitecampaign


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 31, 2015)

Australia should get themselves a religious freedom revival law.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 31, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Australia should get themselves a religious freedom revival law.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 31, 2015)

'Suppository member?' Eww.


----------



## Correll (Mar 31, 2015)

Immigrants like that really enrich the cultural diversity of a nation.

YOu haters just keep hating.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 4, 2015)

Correll said:


> Immigrants like that really enrich the cultural diversity of a nation.
> 
> YOu haters just keep hating.


Enriches........  Interesting euphemism ..........


----------



## waltky (Nov 4, 2016)

Legislation Not Enough to End Child Marriage...





*Activist: Law Not Enough to End Child Marriage in Tanzania*
_November 04, 2016 — An activist whose petition earlier this year triggered a Tanzanian high court ruling against child marriage said social transformation was needed to end the longstanding custom many families use as a “survival system.”_


> “Changing the law is not the ultimate end to child marriage,” said Rebeca Gyumi, founder of the Msichana Initiative, a Tanzanian charity promoting girls’ rights. “Changing mindsets and trying to trigger the shift of customs and traditions is the next thing we are planning to do,” she told the Thomson Reuters Foundation in London.  The High Court of Tanzania ruled in July that two sections of the 1971 Marriage Act, which allow girls to marry at 15 with parental consent and at 14 with the permission of a court, were unconstitutional.  The landmark ruling, effectively raising the legal age of marriage for girls to 18, was made in response to a petition by Gyumi who argued that the act violated girls’ rights to equality, dignity and access to education, as granted by the constitution.
> 
> Attitudes must change
> 
> ...


----------

